# Altoid tin GS-12



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

*File Name*: Altoid tin GS-12
*File Submitter*: Charles
*File Submitted*: 27 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _01 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

Some time ago, The Gopher posted his design for a compact slingshot, which he called GS-12. The original design is a big too large for an Altoid tin, but here is the design re-sized to fit. Posted by permission.

Cheers ..... Charles

Click here to download this file


----------

